# Where to put protein skimmer



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been dong a lot of research working towards building my own sump from a 30 long, one thing I have found is some people put the protein skimmer where the water drains.
I am planning on running filter socks so there might not be room in that compartment but I am wondering if there is a difference between a dedicated area for the skimmer or if in the drain compartment does the same thing? I am assuming its better for a separate but I don't know the difference?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You can run it where you want to put it. They just put it in the first compartment to capture the water before it goes to the fuge part. Taking out as many nutrients from the water that it can, before letting the cheato or other algae clean up the rest.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

so then why would you make a 3 spaces dedicated to drain,skimmer, then fuge?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

In a Sump/Fuge you don't want the skimmer pump in the middle section to suck up any mcro algae or sand that may be in there. The first section or last section would be best in that sense. In a Sump only tank, you would use the middle section for your heaters and skimmer, as the water would be level for the skimmer, but you would not have algae or sand to hinder the pump.
Sump/Fuge= Intake, Skimmer then Fuge then Return
Sump Only= Intake then Skimmer, heater, then return


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

i know that, im talking about a dedicated area for just the protein skimmer.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, now i'm lost bro. What exactly are you asking then? The dedicated spots are not dedicated. you can place it where you want to. I only explain why its placed where its placed, in certain Fuge or Sump designs.
Perhaps i'm explaing it wrong.
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## djscottj (Oct 23, 2013)

Reefing Madness is correct on this. There are two places to put your skimmer either the first compartment which would mean you can ditch the socks as socks are just a pain and you will be cleaning them everyday. Some people put the protein skimmer in the first compartment to clean as much as possible before the water goes into either your refugium or live rock compartment. You can have as many compartments in a sump as you want and either the return section or the first entry section.

Basically your overflow and return and skimmer are there to cycle your tanks water a number of times daily so that its regulerly cleaned/cycled through your skimmer, refugium/live rock or visa versa then back to your tank. 

Te answer to your question is you can put your skimmer in the first section where ur water enters the sump or in the return section. 

My advice is put it in the first section to clean as much nasty stuff as possible then let the refugium do the rest. 

Enjoy


----------

